# Rat needing home in Greenwich, CT area!



## wysterianinja (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi! I live in Greenwich, CT and am moving out of state (WAY out of state) at the end of March. I'm hoping to find a good home for my rat before I leave. 

I've had Lucy since July last year. I got her at a pet store where she hadn't been social-ed at all, so I've been working with her and she's gotten a lot more tame.  Since she's still shy and hidey I was thinking it would be great for someone with a bit more experience to take her in. She's got a nice three-story cage, water bowl and food bowl, and some treats. I also have bedding.

Please help me! I want her taken care of. If you live near me that'd be a plus. Best offer.


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

I am in upstate NY - willing to make this work - i have 3 females myself and have experience. dont care about the cage/bedding as i have the accommodations for another rat in need currently. email me at [email protected] or text me (quickest) at nine-seven-eight -- 501- two-zero-49. i dont check email often so texts is the way to go


----------

